# Hello Everyone! Introduction with Pics :-)



## LindyVodkaWP (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello-if this is in the wrong place mods-go ahead and move it! 

I just wanted to introduce myself to everyone on this forum.  I am 24 years old, live in PA, and have been riding since I was roughly 13. I bought my first horse when I was 16 and then a year later bought two more lol I broke my two youngsters and just trail rode all three horses and did some local/fun shows. But, about two years ago I got the western pleasure show bug and sold all three horses and bought my mare that I have now. I looked at soo many horses and drove all over the place but just couldn't find what I wanted. Well, thru a forum actually I got sent the info on my girl drove 4 hours TWICE to go see her and make sure I wanted her and then brought her home.  She is a gem and my heart horse. This girl is not going anywhere. This year will be our first year of AQHA shows and I am soo excited!! 

Without further ado: "Lindy" 2005 AQHA mare














































Then there is Vodka. He is kind of more my boyfriend's horse but I ride him more  and will be showing him in western pleasure at the AQHA shows as well. He is being brought back into the pleasure "thing". Someone had done dressage with him for awhile and he was pretty confused. But, he's doing great and I'm really excited. He is one of the sweetest, most honest, loving horses I have ever met/owned.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
nice to meet you and your horses


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum,Your horses Are beautiful


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Gorgeous horses!!


----------



## LindyVodkaWP (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Nice horses-like the zebra hood.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice too meet you. My friend growing up had an appy named Vodka. So I had to chuckle that there was another one out there.

We are in PA as well.


----------



## LindyVodkaWP (Apr 12, 2012)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Nice too meet you. My friend growing up had an appy named Vodka. So I had to chuckle that there was another one out there.
> 
> We are in PA as well.


Yeah it's a pretty unique name lol 

Where in PA are you located?


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum and love the pictures, post more when you show


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

welcome to the forum. 

your lime green boots/wraps (what are they?) look interesting.


----------



## LindyVodkaWP (Apr 12, 2012)

crimsonsky said:


> welcome to the forum.
> 
> your lime green boots/wraps (what are they?) look interesting.


I believe they are professional's choice. What do you mean interesting? haha


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

they look like they were put on wrong i guess.


----------



## LindyVodkaWP (Apr 12, 2012)

Well there isn't a particular boot per leg. They are made too fit all of their legs.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

LindyVodkaWP said:


> Yeah it's a pretty unique name lol
> 
> Where in PA are you located?


We are about 2.5 hours north of Pittsburgh. And about 65 miles southeast of Erie. I live in Warren County if that helps. Not too many people know Warren. lol So it is easier to say oh by Erie.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas! Love your ponies!!!


----------



## LindyVodkaWP (Apr 12, 2012)

Howdy back! lol Thanks everyone.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## greenbryerfarms (Apr 9, 2012)

crimsonsky said:


> welcome to the forum.
> 
> your lime green boots/wraps (what are they?) look interesting.


they look like pro. choice full splint boots. might be a dif brand but they look identical to mine. i didnt mean to hit the thumbs down lol but its crazy that i was right about them!


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to HF! Everyone here LOVES pics, especially me , so thanks for sharing! Those horses are so gorgeous! I love Vodkas name, LOL(x


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Howdy!


----------

